# Measuring gage



## Dutchmn (Jul 12, 2013)

Not quite sure which forum to post this but here goes,
I was wandering around wally mart and came across this little measuring gage in the sewing department.
It was only 2 buck so I figured why not, I opened it and discovered it was 2 sided with most of the basic measurements up to 2inchs. I checked it out with my digital calipers and it pretty much right on.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Amazing where you can find tools.


----------



## CapnEddie (Jul 16, 2009)

I've had one in my wallet for over 15 years, very handy, especially when looking for parts or tools


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

If your Wal-Mart doesn't carry them you can get them on amazon but they're 5 bucks

http://www.amazon.com/Dritz-Quilting-14-in-1-Measuring-Gauge/dp/B001UAM408


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like a handy dandy deal


----------

